# Not Feeling Good



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Because my WBC is down (from the cancer treatments), my bone marrow has eroded and I am now on a drug to help stimulate my bone marrow so that my WBC goes up.

The meds are the pits -- many, many side effects. I have to take them by injection (which I've learned to do myself -- UGH). The first one they tried didn't would out at all because I ended up with a rash from head to toe and swelling all over.

So now I'm on Leukine. After I get up in the morning, I give myself a shot. Then I feel OK for about 1/2 hour and then I start throwing up, being dizzy, etc. for another 1/2 hour and then I can finally get ready for work. The worst side effect is that you continually feel like you have the flu -- acky bones, chills, vomitting, diziness. My doctor says I have to "suck it up" and stay on the meds for another 2 months because if they don't work, I'll be looking for a bone marrow donor or dong blood transfusions for the rest of my life -- which I certainly don't want.

Anyway, I hate feeling this bad all the time. Just want to stay curled up with my 3 little white fluffs.

As my mother always said -- "this too shall pass". I just hope it passes soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lynn,

I'm so sorry to hear that you don't feel well. Drug side effects can be horrible. I hope at least, though, that all of the sick feelings pay off and that the drugs work for you. I'll keep you in my prayers.

Sending hugs your way.
Debbie


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Lynn))) Prayers for you that not only will the Leukine work, but that the side effects will lessen each day. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lynn, I'm so sorry that you don't feel well 
I hope you feel better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh Lynn....my heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry you have to endure this treatment.

I will pray this works for you. I'm shocked you must do this daily for 2 months.....I'm so sorry.

Hugs,


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Bless your heart, Lynne. ((hugs)) to you, sweetheart.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Lynn, I am praying that the drug works wonders for you and that the 2 months goes by very quickly. rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smcry:I'm so sorry. MiMi and Ray send puppy kisses to soothe you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw Lynn I'm so sorry you're feeling so rotten. It's possible the effects may lessen with time. Have you tried some holistic or naturopathic ways to ease the nausea? As with our fluffs, mint and/or ginger often work wonderfully. Make sure you are eating plenty of protein and complex carbs. 

I'll be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I'm so sorry. I wish I could take away your pain and sickness. :hugging: You've been through so much but have an amazing inner strength. I'm praying that the symptoms will begin to subside as your body gets used to it and that the two months will pass quickly. Sounds like you had an anaphylactic reaction to the first drug. Is this the only other choice? Be sure to try to stay hydrated with the throwing up. 
(You sure you're not pregnant?:w00t::HistericalSmiley: Had to throw that in to make you laugh.)


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear this too Lynn and hope the 2 months goes by fast with good results. It will all be worth it then. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Forgot to mention that I've already been taking these meds for 5 weeks. Don't think it's going to get much better until after I've completed this round of treatment. Ugh!!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

sorry you have to deal with this...hoping that it works...hugs...


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are feeling lousy. I really hate to hear that. Praying that turns around for you! Other than be your cheerleader and biggest fan for being the superwoman you are, please let me know if I can do anything for you! Maybe I should just pic those raffle prizes


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my, a total of three months of feeling sick is the pitts!!!!! Can you take a leave of absence and chill out during this???


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are feeling so bad Lynn. Praying that it does get better.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry you are feeling so bad,Lynn. I hope the time passes quickly and the treatment works.:grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, I'm so sorry. You sure have had more than your share of health problems. I hope the treatments work and the time passes fast. I think Pat had a good idea. If possible take some time off work and rest. That would be a lot of quality time with your girls.
Let us know how you're doing.
Hugs and prayers. :grouphug:
Jane


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lynn, you must be really strong to handle all that has been handed to you. You are doing great, just keep it up and hang in there.  We love you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry Lynn, that sounds awful  sounds a bit like being pregnant :smpullhair: only worse. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

At least w/being pregnant you get a baby for the pain!
Yep, sometimes the cure is almost as bad as the disease. 
We are here Lynne, praying, hoping, wishing and pulling for you. God knows how awful you feel and I am asking Him for a reprieve. We need you.
So my life slogan "Keep Calm & Carry On" will just be the best I can offer today. Sorry I can't take away the crud. Sending hugs.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lynn - it shall pass but it doesn't mean that you can't complain a little bit here and there !


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Lynn-that's awful! You poor thing. Isn't there something the doctor can give you to help combat the side effects? I don't see how you can work feeling like that. I do hope you are feeling better, soon. Hang in there.:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - sending warm hugs your way and praying that the next two months go by very quickly!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the prayers and well wishes. I think staying home would just make me feel worse and it helps to stay busy. When it gets really bad, my boss is very understanding and doesn't mind if I stay home, work from home or come in late --- whatever I need to do. He's a sweetheart.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this. My prayers and thoughts are with you. Thank God for little fluffs to make things easier to get through... I know mine have helped me through the bad times.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Is it Epogen Lynn? Miserable stuff. Stay strong. It does work. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So sorry to read this, Lynn. Hope the two months fly by for you.

((hugs))


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Is it Epogen Lynn? Miserable stuff. Stay strong. It does work. {{{hugs}}}


Yes, Pam, that's what it is. My doctor says that I'm only going to be miserable for a little while and that I will be feeling so much better when I finish taking it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I feel for you,it's so hard to endure months or treatment to wait for an outcome.
I've been there w/ chemo and sooo many times I wanted to quit,to give up ,so I could feel better for a while.

Hang in there,it's worth it. The only thing that kept me going was my hubby and my fluffs.. Keep busy w/ things,it helps keep your mind occupied and makes the time go a bit faster...

Sending HUGE HUGS from me, hubby,all the fluffs and the kitty too!!!! ♥♥♥:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon, sweet Lynn. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Lynn, you are such a strong & brave person ! I am a wimp and would not be working if I were in your position, so props to you. I'm sending good karma your way...you'll beat this !


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sweet Lynn....you are always in my thoughts. I feel so bad that you are going through so much. Such a tough road you have been down for too long of a time. Stay strong and know how brave I think you are. Healing prayers to you Lynn. xoxo


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Lynn, I hope you feel better soon. Kisses from Chloe and Summer.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

So sorry to hear it's so rough! It sounds a lot like what my mom went through with her MS medication (betaseron I think). 

That's great about your boss being so flexible though. It must be a relief to not have to worry too much about that part of your life at least.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Are you feeling better today?
Sending hugs :grouphug: :wub:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Continued prayers, Lynn.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

_((((((( Lynn )))))))_

_I am saying prayers for you and sending you lots of love and hugs._


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Lynn, I know what you are talking about. Wish I could remember which drug I got for WBC. Really don't like to hear a doctor told you to "suck it up". It's not them that feels like poop! Hang in there and know we are all praying for you. My SIL also told me "this too shall pass"!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you, Lynn. Sweet dreams. :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lynn, that sounds upsetting and nauseating for you to go through every day.
I hope though, that the drugs can "work" and help your WBC count!
You are a fighter, a survivor, and cancer has _nothing_ on you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

((((((((((((((Lynn)))))))))))))))))) I didn't know you were going through this. I'm so sorry. You have a wonderful attitude; I don't know if I could be so brave. You are in my prayers. Love to you and the girls!


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope you get better soon. *Big hug*


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Lynn, I'm so sorry that you're going through this and so sick. I'm thinking about you and wishing you the best of the best, I know that doesn't take away your sickness, but I wish it could. please take care. xoxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

oh my poor sweet friend...I am so sorry you are not feeling well. What horrible side effects! I hope and pray the longer you are on the medicine the side effects will ease up. Most of all, I pray they do the trick for you. You really have been through the ringer. God bless.:grouphug:


----------

